# Word for the day  loblolly



## Josiah (Mar 10, 2015)

loblolly
[lob-lol-ee] 

noun, plural loblollies.

1. South Midland and Southern U.S. a mire; mudhole.

2. a thick gruel.

also  

A loblolly boy on an 18th century British warship was an assistant to the ship's surgeon. 

A loblolly pine in a common specie of pine tree in the southern United States.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 10, 2015)

Completely new to me...


----------



## Josiah (Mar 10, 2015)

If you ever read one of Patrick O'Brien's stirring novels involving 18th century British navy you would be be familiar with loblolly boy as well as countless other salty nautical terms.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 11, 2015)

I had no idea that it was anything except a name for a kind of pine tree. We have them in abundance in Georgia. Hm. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 11, 2015)

I confess I've never heard the American meaning of loblolly as a mud hole.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 11, 2015)

Never heard that word before...........hmmmmmm lol


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 11, 2015)

Very interesting. I have relatives in Georgia too and I never heard them use that word even lol lol  ...............but I suppose I never heard lot of words lol


----------



## oakapple (Mar 14, 2015)

Josiah said:


> If you ever read one of Patrick O'Brien's stirring novels involving 18th century British navy you would be be familiar with loblolly boy as well as countless other salty nautical terms.


Saying that reminds me of seeing Patrick years ago at our son's school sports day. he was the fatherinlaw of Count Tolstoy, who's son was in our son's class , I did mean to speak to him and say how much I enjoyed his books, and wish now that I had.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 14, 2015)

I am sure there is a Philip Larkin poem that has loblolly in it, maybe in the poem of that toad work?


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Alrighty then! I really need to write some good words down from Jeopardy! Lol lol Although this word does sound familiar


----------

